# Touch up paint for Autocruise



## GHN (Sep 12, 2008)

Got some surface hairline cracks in a small area on a GRP panel on my 2006 Starfire - anyone know what colour white was used and where to buy it from? Can car spray be used on GRP panels.

Your advice will be appreciated - thanks.


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

I doubt your MH has been painted, almost certain it will be coloured gel coat if its GRP.


----------



## GHN (Sep 12, 2008)

Thanks - so what do I do?


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Have a chat with your local coach company and ask them where they get their coaches repaired (lots of GRP on a coach) then speak with them

I reversed into my garage and cracked my rear panel in a number of places (looked awful) specialist GRP (coach) repairer only charged me £220 to repair it like new (less than insurance excess)

DONT go to a "normal" car body shop, you need a specialist. 

If its only surface crazing (quite common) I wouldnt bother with it, but seek expert advice to be sure.


----------



## Hydrocell (Jan 29, 2011)

Hi GHN 

This may or may not be of any help, if your van is the same white as Autotrails which is possible correct me if I’m not right but didn’t the Autotrail company buy out the Autocuirse brand not to sure, any way if this is so then on my last trip to Spain I marked the side of my Apache on a tree, upon looking round for a touch-up I found a can of white paint in a cheap Chinese shop and the colour was called Blanco.
It not only covered up my mass perfectly our van was a 09 module but it also covered up marks on my brother in laws van a 05 Autotrail.
I’ve used many touch-ups in my 40 years of motoring and this has been the best colour match I’ve ever seen.
Hope this helps 
PS perhaps you may not be going to Spain any time soon but I bet you will know someone how is. The shop in question was in Benidorm.

Regards
Ray


----------



## park (May 16, 2005)

Its probably near enough the same colour as the cab and there will be a plate somewhere under the bonnet specifying the base vehicle colour code. It would be a good idea to get the cracks checked to make sure the gel coat is ok.


----------



## duds (Sep 23, 2007)

I have had these cracks on my brand new Autosleeper body and they do require specialist attention or they will let water inside sooner or later. They cannot be repaired with paint. GRP is not a good material for motorhomes as it flexes in transit and where it meets metal bodywork often comes apart.


----------

